# Good names for a supplement company?



## LBJ (Aug 23, 2012)

my uncle owns a supplement shop, and wants to start his own range but he can't think of a name for it. any one got any good ideas for supplement company names? cheers


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Super Cellular And Mass.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Your Protein (YP)


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Super supps 1000


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Diana bowl of supps


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Jodie Marsh Protein


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

SUPP BRO HAHA


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

NO products


----------



## LBJ (Aug 23, 2012)

any actual serious ones?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

h3NCH


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Supplement Shop


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Nogains 3000


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

If he sells in pouches, as many now do, then how about 'Grow Bags'? Failing that, then 'No Bull' or 'The Dogs Bollox'.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

superpro

10-pro

warehouse of bodybuilder

muscle maxi

parigas

dhp


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> superpro
> 
> 10-pro
> 
> ...


You forgot NCP!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

LBJ said:


> any actual serious ones?


you not been here long have ya lmao


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

opti-nut

AND SNB


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> You forgot NCP!


Love if he didnt catch on and used one hahaha


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

power aid


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sex


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

muscle bound

I think thats quite good. My imagination on stretches as far as naked ladies so Im doing well here


----------



## LBJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Love if he didnt catch on and used one hahaha


nah i'm not that dim haha

i expected a fair few joke ones, but atleast a couple of serious ones..


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Supp, supp and a whey.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

LBJ said:


> nah i'm not that dim haha
> 
> i expected a fair few joke ones, but atleast a couple of serious ones..


Will I receive some sort of financial reward if I come up with a good one?


----------



## superman21 (Mar 4, 2011)

catabolic nutrition


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Give me 2 months free samples and i'll get a great name


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

t!ts away anti gyno pills... :lol: the placebo affect may work..


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

SuperSups


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

LBJ said:


> nah i'm not that dim haha
> 
> i expected a fair few joke ones, but atleast a couple of serious ones..


If there was some sort of reward for it, then you'd get more serious answers


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

For different flavour powders:

SUP VANILLA FACE

SUP STRAWBERRY TITS

SUP CHOCOLATE TASH


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BETTER DEN ROIDS


----------



## LBJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> If there was some sort of reward for it, then you'd get more serious answers


well, i don't really have anything to offer as a reward


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Roid Juice.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Super Human Increased Testosterone Supps

Of S.H.I.T supps for short !!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sex Panther.

60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Juice monkey or gorilla warfare or nuclear warfare


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

protein jacks foreskin flashback ...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Rip Off Merchants


----------



## LBJ (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks guys, you've all been so helpfull


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

LBJ said:


> well, i don't really have anything to offer as a reward


Don't you have supps?

I think you have all hurt his feelings, disgraceful behavior, you should all be ashamed of yourselves... (few belters in there though, had me laughing!)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The Powder Keg.

Captain Protons Proteins.

Go Go Growth.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

'sup bro


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Anabolic muscle mass or AMM for short


----------



## LBJ (Aug 23, 2012)

if by supps you mean the ones i need a name for, then no, since it cant be made/ labelled without a name..

and yeah it is disgraceful behaviour, i just wanted some help, but you all took it as a joke, it hurt my feelings.

[not srs]


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Sup-Mate

or alternativly Sup.....with this spot on my knob

The sup kitchen

Sup my knob

Knock knock?

who there?

Supplements

uk-Supple

sup the fuk up

or my personal fave, weights are ghey supplments


----------



## the mechanic (Dec 4, 2011)

man juice


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

supplement cum-pany


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> Sex Panther.
> 
> 60% of the time, it works every time.


I prefer Black beards delight...

Check this! http://www.firebox.com/product/2291/Sex-Panther

You know you want some!!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

in seriousness - what is his shop called? is there something from that name he can use?

It's a pretty tough job though naming a supp company. It's a fine line between something that sounds awesome and something that sound stupid.

I always though 'Ripfast' was the best name, it immediately conjures up the right images.

Perhaps stick to the basics - like calling it; XYZ Nutrition or XYZ Performance or XYZ Technology


----------



## LBJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> in seriousness - what is his shop called? is there something from that name he can use?
> 
> It's a pretty tough job though naming a supp company. It's a fine line between something that sounds awesome and something that sound stupid.
> 
> ...


it's called 'waynes' (his name) and he doesnt want to call the supps the same.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Uncles choice


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wheyns


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

My Suppliments

Or

My Supps

See that took me ages to think of I expect royalties of 10%


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

Wayne's World of Whey.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hold the phones Its just hit me the name of all names every one should use!

"A load of crap in a bag that won't do anything for you, but will line my pockets"

Granted its quite long but if he made super sized bags of crap I'm sure it would fit.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

wegetanyonebig.com


----------



## Richard Iboss (Aug 26, 2012)

i-trance.com

or

i-boss.com


----------



## 3utcher (Aug 17, 2012)

BSN


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

U Gullible


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

Maximus


----------

